
Ask HN: Duplicate photos on MacOS - nytesky
We are dealing with a terabyte of duplicate photos, likely only 300 Gb of actual unique photos, spread across a multitude of directories.<p>Had been working with Trend Micro&#x27;s Dr Cleaner, which has duplicate photo tool, but with recent security concerns we have removed it.<p>Other tools on MacOS app store seem somewhat shady, with small no-name software publishers, so I am wary to give such wide access right to personal data.<p>Will probably try coding up something in Python, but looking for other suggestions?<p>Also, do native macos Photos de-duplicate on import (so if you have same photo in two folders, and when you import to photos it identifies the 2nd copy and doesn&#x27;t import into photo library)? I have read that may be the case (and only works on import) but really unclear from documentation.
======
bsg75
I have not used Gemini in a long time, but maybe worth looking into?

[https://macpaw.com/gemini](https://macpaw.com/gemini)

------
kasperset
May be [https://ssdeep-project.github.io/ssdeep/index.html](https://ssdeep-
project.github.io/ssdeep/index.html) ?

ssdeep -r -c -d -t 90 /Directory/Location/file > list_of_duplicates

------
ssijak
CleanMyMac has image deduplication, but I never used it because I never had
such problem. But I used it for other things and it was reliable.

------
atom-x
Yes, Photos will de-dupe on import. Import everything and only the originals
should remain in the library.

~~~
nytesky
Thanks! Was surprised Apple didn’t manage this. So photo libraries are a
folder with an internal managed database of image metadata and attributes?
Does it internally order Masters by date of photo or date of import?

